# Gear Mesh



## Andy8494 (Mar 26, 2008)

On my RC18B I have installed a new motor and its a Orion Baja modified motor and I can't get the gear meshed and when i put it in reverse the gear makes a griding noise and no matter where i put the motor or the gear it still makes the griding noise so anybody please help with the gear meshing thanks


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

What pinion did you put on the motor when you installed it?


----------



## Andy8494 (Mar 26, 2008)

A 15t or a 13t


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Check BRP diff shim kits.


----------



## FNlewis (Jan 3, 2008)

Try moving the diff. shims and tit en up the diff. gears.


----------

